# Hello, anyang, ni hao ma, kumstka, hola, konichwa



## miguksaram (Aug 22, 2008)

I was a member of this site about 5 years ago and just sort of fell off the edge of the world.  Now I'm back.  Been doing martial arts 28 years in October.  20+ years have been focused in the Korean arts of KKW-TKD, HKD, Kumdo & TSD.  I have also studied Vietnamese martial arts, Kosho-ryu Kempo, Arnis, Taiji, and Shorei-ryu karate.

Look forward to getting back into good discussions.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 22, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello, welcome back


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome back.  The site has gone through several phases of evolution in the last 5 years.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back and enjoy all the new gadgets


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Glad to have you back!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome back to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Mimir (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 24, 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## Drac (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome Back......


----------



## jkembry (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome

han hao xie xie ni


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Wb!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 3, 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome back to MT


----------

